# Intenzioni di voto per fascia di età



## Super_Lollo (14 Aprile 2015)

Mi ha incuriosito molto questo dato che dava nella fascia 18-54 a campione nazionale i risultati sono :

Pd circa 29%
M5s 29, qualcosa %
Lega 13% 

Quindi la domanda sorge spontanea ... Possibile che i vecchi ( vecchi vecchi ) non votino il M5s ? Cosa ha fatto spostare tutti i voti del Nano a Renzi ? Cosa non capiscono i vecchi del M5S ?

Cosa ne pensate ?

PS : Vi prego raga evitiamo i soliti discorsi e per i soliti che fanno il giochino di non rispondere e distogliere L attenzione al post ( Gomblotto  ) non usate questo mio ps per farlo .


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Aprile 2015)

Nelle ultime elezioni votai PD, credo che alla prossima tornata elettorale voterò M5S...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi ha incuriosito molto questo dato che dava nella fascia 18-54 a campione nazionale i risultati sono :
> 
> Pd circa 29%
> M5s 29, qualcosa %
> ...



Dato non nuovo, e del tutto logico
gli anziani hanno bisogno di figure rassicuranti, Grillo è ancora l'emblema del M5S e direi che nel modo di porsi di rassicurante ha ben poco, semmai la sorpresa è nei giovani che ancora si fanno abbindolare da partiti come la lega e fratelli d'Italia


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Aprile 2015)

C'è ancora gente che va dietro al pagliaccio di Grillo?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Aprile 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> C'è ancora gente che va dietro al pagliaccio di Grillo?



no, stai tranquillo
continueremo tutti a votare Berlusconi o Renzi, al massimo se vogliamo fare i contestatori opteremo per un partito satellite dei due


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (14 Aprile 2015)

C'è ancora gente che vota?


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi ha incuriosito molto questo dato che dava nella fascia 18-54 a campione nazionale i risultati sono :
> 
> Pd circa 29%
> M5s 29, qualcosa %
> ...



Forse non ritengono Grillo rassicurante?


----------



## O Animal (14 Aprile 2015)

Non vorrei discriminare ma nel programma internazionale di valutazione degli studenti i giovani italiani continuano a scendere sempre di più rispetto ai test precedenti pertanto non stiamo andando verso nuove generazioni più intelligenti delle precedenti...


----------



## juventino (15 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi ha incuriosito molto questo dato che dava nella fascia 18-54 a campione nazionale i risultati sono :
> 
> Pd circa 29%
> M5s 29, qualcosa %
> ...



E Forza Italia dov'è?


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Aprile 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> E Forza Italia dov'è?




9,1 sta morendo


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Aprile 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forse non ritengono Grillo rassicurante?



Può essere , certo che è molto sintomatico che le generazioni più giovani ( e non visto i 54 anni ) siano completamente diverse rispetto ai restanti che probabilmente votano solo Pd i super vecchi


----------



## Doctore (15 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Può essere , certo che è molto sintomatico che le generazioni più giovani ( e non visto i 54 anni ) siano completamente diverse rispetto ai restanti che probabilmente votano solo Pd i super vecchi



Forse la domanda da porsi è...come mai i giovani non votano grillo??Forse perche i giovani non credono agli asini che volano?
Ci vuole anche un programma serio mica solo con le urla e i vaffa si governa eh.

OT:Hai l immagine in firma che spacca non l avevo mai notata


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi ha incuriosito molto questo dato che dava nella fascia 18-54 a campione nazionale i risultati sono :
> 
> Pd circa 29%
> M5s 29, qualcosa %
> ...



Il sondaggio chi l'ha fatto? il M5S?
Secondo me è un dato fortemente "manipolato" e spiego cosa intendo:
La fascia 18-54 è una fascia *priva di alcun senso logico *pertanto mi pare presa esattamente per dare l'idea che siano solo i vecchi a non votare il M5S in massa..
Secondo me invece la distribuzione è estremamente diversa e probabilmente quel dato esce dal fatto che nella fascia 18-25/30 il M5S sarà ben oltre il 45% mentre dai 30 in su la sua percentuale decade miseramente e quindi ecco che alla fine arriva a quel 15-16% che è il suo dato su scala nazionale complessivo..
In pratica hanno solo considerato il campione di voto fino ad ottenere il dato che volevano..


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Aprile 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Forse la domanda da porsi è...come mai i giovani non votano grillo??Forse perche i giovani non credono agli asini che volano?
> Ci vuole anche un programma serio mica solo con le urla e i vaffa si governa eh.
> 
> OT:Hai l immagine in firma che spacca non l avevo mai notata



Gemelcessi  

comunque no aspetta hai inteso male i dati.. è esattamente il contrario.. i giovani votano in massa il M5s e i vecchi in massa il Pd.. questo si evince dai dati


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Aprile 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il sondaggio chi l'ha fatto? il M5S?
> Secondo me è un dato fortemente "manipolato" e spiego cosa intendo:
> La fascia 18-54 è una fascia *priva di alcun senso logico *pertanto mi pare presa esattamente per dare l'idea che siano solo i vecchi a non votare il M5S in massa..
> Secondo me invece la distribuzione è estremamente diversa e probabilmente quel dato esce dal fatto che nella fascia 18-25/30 il M5S sarà ben oltre il 45% mentre dai 30 in su la sua percentuale decade miseramente e quindi ecco che alla fine arriva a quel 15-16% che è il suo dato su scala nazionale complessivo..
> In pratica hanno solo considerato il campione di voto fino ad ottenere il dato che volevano..



è su tutte le testate giornalistiche .. se non ricordo male l'ha commissionato la7


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> è su tutte le testate giornalistiche .. se non ricordo male l'ha commissionato la7



Ripeto, un sondaggio in cui il campione di riferimento non ha senso se non quello i ottenere un dato voluto


----------



## Blu71 (15 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Può essere , certo che è molto sintomatico che le generazioni più giovani ( e non visto i 54 anni ) siano completamente diverse rispetto ai restanti che probabilmente votano solo Pd i super vecchi



...io non voto M5S e non sono super vecchio


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Aprile 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...io non voto M5S e non sono super vecchio



Hahaha dai ovviamente era un discorso sul campione generale .. comunque quello che volevo dire è che è molto sintomatico il fatto che le nuove generazioni votino in massa 5 stelle ( e pd chiaramente ) ugualmente divisi ... infatti gli altri son a distanza abissale.. mentre superati i 54 anni i voti al pd quadruplicano portando la proporzione a 21% e 38% per il pd..


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Aprile 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ripeto, un sondaggio in cui il campione di riferimento non ha senso se non quello i ottenere un dato voluto




sarà come dici tu .


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> sarà come dici tu .



Scusa me secondo te 18-54 che campione rappresentativo sarebbe? Giovani? Adulti? Mezza età?
Non credi sarebbe più logico fare questa analisi su due campioni distinti ovvero:
18-35
36-54
E secondo me si vedrebbe che il dato in pareggio è dovuto al fatto che il 5S nel primo gruppo prende molti più voti mentre nel secondo già calano..
Poi perché dovrebbe stupire che un partito che usa come unico velivolo il web non prenda voti tra gli over 60?


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Aprile 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusa me secondo te 18-54 che campione rappresentativo sarebbe? Giovani? Adulti? Mezza età?
> Non credi sarebbe più logico fare questa analisi su due campioni distinti ovvero:
> 18-35
> 36-54
> ...



No ma va che il mio non era il " sarà come dici tu per prenderti in giro " era una constatazione dei fatti..


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No ma va che il mio non era il " sarà come dici tu per prenderti in giro " era una constatazione dei fatti..



Ad ogni modo non voglio sembrare quello che difende il PD (che non ho mai votato grazie al cielo)..ci tenevo solo a sottolineare come non si possa trarre alcuna conclusione, secondo me, da quel sondaggio..salvo quella ovvia che gli over 60 non votano molto M5S..


----------



## smallball (15 Aprile 2015)

da qui alle prossime politiche del 2018 puo' cambiare ancora tantissimo


----------



## Nick (15 Aprile 2015)

Io ho 19 anni e ho votato PD e voterò PD, almeno dalle mie parti il M5S è stata una bolla di sapone, ha preso il 21% alle europee qui nel mio comune e il loro candidato sindaco per Venezia viene dato come 4°/5° dai sondaggi. Il candidato alla regione veneto sul 9%/11% (o 3° o 4°).
Tra i miei amici e persone che conosco 3/4 dei grillini (poco più di una decina, non molti) sono emigrati su PD o addirittura Lega Nord, è un fenomeno che varia da luogo a luogo a mio avviso.


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Aprile 2015)

Pietà, nessuno di questi avrà il mio voto. Anzi, nessuno e basta.
Mi dispiace che non ci sia un partito come quello Radicale, a loro lo avrei dato molto volentieri. O, sempre a livello di programma politico, quello che più mi rispecchiava era quello dell'IdV. Ma tra incompetenza, uomini e scelte sbagliate ed epic fail sono praticamente finiti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Aprile 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Pietà, nessuno di questi avrà il mio voto. Anzi, nessuno e basta.
> Mi dispiace che non ci sia un partito come quello Radicale, a loro lo avrei dato molto volentieri. O, sempre a livello di programma politico, quello che più mi rispecchiava era quello dell'IdV. Ma tra incompetenza, uomini e scelte sbagliate ed epic fail sono praticamente finiti.



Non votare è accettare la situazione attuale e non sperare almeno in un cambiamento con il M5S ..


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (16 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non votare è accettare la situazione attuale e non sperare almeno in un cambiamento con il M5S ..


Errato.


----------



## Doctore (16 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non votare è accettare la situazione attuale e non sperare almeno in un cambiamento con il M5S ..



Voterei per nicola Gratteri..Grande magistrato...ma purtroppo non è candiadato


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Aprile 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Voterei per nicola Gratteri..Grande magistrato...ma purtroppo non è candiadato



Magistrati e politica..pessimo binomio...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Aprile 2015)

*Massimo Bitonci*


----------



## Eziomare (17 Aprile 2015)

io non voto da anni ma se il movimento 5 stelle fosse piu' organizzato e chiaro nell'esternazione delle sue idee probabilmente lo voterei.
Sinceramente Beppe Grillo (che è stato forse il principale artefice del successo del movimento) dovrebbe gradualmente farsi da parte, il suo modo di fare mal si concilia con il contesto politico (per quanto io condivida il suo tono *******so non dobbiamo dimenticarci che milioni di vecchietti e casalinghe - non/poco pensanti? - danno fiducia a chi gli ispira fiducia, a prescindere da programmi e idee...si vota la faccina rassicurante, ieri Berlusca e oggi Renzi, con le dovute proporzioni).


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Aprile 2015)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> io non voto da anni ma se il movimento 5 stelle fosse piu' organizzato e chiaro nell'esternazione delle sue idee probabilmente lo voterei.
> Sinceramente Beppe Grillo (che è stato forse il principale artefice del successo del movimento) dovrebbe gradualmente farsi da parte, il suo modo di fare mal si concilia con il contesto politico (per quanto io condivida il suo tono *******so non dobbiamo dimenticarci che milioni di vecchietti e casalinghe - non/poco pensanti? - danno fiducia a chi gli ispira fiducia, a prescindere da programmi e idee...si vota la faccina rassicurante, ieri Berlusca e oggi Renzi, con le dovute proporzioni).



Grillo si sta facendo da parte piano piano.. è già scritto il futuro del movimento ... per il discorso Renzusconi si , sono la stessa cosa.. infatti tutti i voti del nano sono finiti a Renzi..


----------

